
Tensions between tech industry and tech media boil over - hhs
https://www.axios.com/tech-industry-media-taylor-lorenz-away-ceo-tensions-f4c81cd6-66c1-4e15-adcd-c25fef816920.html
======
pl0x
Both Balaji Srinivasan and Jason Calacanis were wrong in this and should be
avoided.

